# Diminishing returns



## HenryBennett (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi all,

Just my own story rather than looking for advice.

I suffered a massive heart attach in February and whilst in the cardiac care unit was diagnosed Type 2. I was aware of being overweight and had been gradually losing weight since my peak over Christmas 2018, going into 2019. My peak was just under 15½ stone.

I left hospital approx 14½ stone and have just passed through the 13 stone barrier - yay!! Low carb diet, increased exercise etc. My HbA1c has dropped from 57 to 38 and with my doctor’s approval I’ve cut the Metformin from 2 x 500mg to one a day. 

However, the last two pounds have been very hard. I’m aiming to lose another nine pounds and envisage a bit of a battle. But, here goes...

Wish me luck.

Henry


----------



## Type1London (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi @HenryBennett, wow congratulations on the weight loss and the improvement in HbA1c, that can't have been easy! 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Drummer (Jun 19, 2020)

Don't worry about the rate of weightloss as it will vary over time as there is a lot more going on than a 'simple' reduction.
I have reduced quite a bit in both weight and volume, and my shape has altered too, since I got back to eating properly. It has not been a steady reduction in any quantity, but I don't fret about it, just let things go on as and when they happen.
I suppose that I am confident that things are working as they should now, and all will eventually be sorted out - even though it will probably mean yet another sorting out of clothes and making or remaking new ones.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks guys.


----------

